# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Какие файлы шифрует вирус?

## akbyn

Вопрос знатокам и пострадавшим.
Какие типы файлов шифруют вирусы?
Каким образом вирусы определяют возможность шифрования файла?
Возможно ли избежать шифрования архивов с помощью удаления расширения из имени файла?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

> Какие типы файлов шифруют вирусы?


Все зависит от автора шифровальщика




> Каким образом вирусы определяют возможность шифрования файла?


Поиск по подходящим расширениям




> Возможно ли избежать шифрования архивов с помощью удаления расширения из имени файла?


Возможно, т.к. внутреннее содержимое не проверяется. Однако, Вам самому не надоест потом прописывать расширения у файлов заново?

----------


## akbyn

> Возможно, т.к. внутреннее содержимое не проверяется. Однако, Вам самому не надоест потом прописывать расширения у файлов заново?


Много расширений менять не надо. Только одно. Расскажу веселенькую историю. 
На сервере базы 1с бэкапятся систематически и по заданию дублируются на сетевой накопитель.
Каким образом попал вирус - отдельная история.
Но, как то ночью, как раз по окончанию архивирования, запустился вирус и зашифровал все бэкапы.
Чем дальше, тем веселее. Хорошо, чтосетевой накопитель оказался отключен и данные на нем не были заменены "новыми", зашифрованными....  :Wink: 
Что бы было яснее - данные накопителей синхронизирутся посредством nnbackup

----------


## thyrex

Шифрование самого ценного - баз 1С - в порядке вещей у современных шифровальщиков

----------

